# my new horse! :)



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

I love it when they have a chill disposition! Seems like a great horse for you, congrats


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

SummerShy said:


> I love it when they have a chill disposition! Seems like a great horse for you, congrats


she's making my life a lot easier haha! thank you  took her for her first walk on the roads yesterday. cars aren't a problem since she used to run with a herd next to a motorway and she even had two big dogs barking at her in one of the gardens we passed, she tensed up a little bit but that was the worst of it haha. i've questioned a couple of times whether she is actually the 3 year old "wild" pony i supposedly bought :lol:


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

couple more photos


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Chansu said:


> she's making my life a lot easier haha! thank you  took her for her first walk on the roads yesterday. cars aren't a problem since she used to run with a herd next to a motorway and she even had two big dogs barking at her in one of the gardens we passed, she tensed up a little bit but that was the worst of it haha. i've questioned a couple of times whether she is actually the 3 year old "wild" pony i supposedly bought :lol:


Don't let the success knock your guard down, especially in potentially dangerous situations. It's wonderful you're having this luck with her, it really is 

Just saw the new additional pics! She's very pretty. I like that you seem to catch her lying down so much!


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

SummerShy said:


> Don't let the success knock your guard down, especially in potentially dangerous situations. It's wonderful you're having this luck with her, it really is


oh no i know things could completely change within a matter of seconds. :lol: i'm just pleased its all gone so well so far.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

She is just beautiful!


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

tinaev said:


> She is just beautiful!


thank you! 


i spoke too soon, she had me off a couple of days ago. was a nasty fall :lol:


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

Y'all are both too cute!! Congrats, she looks like she has a lot of personality! Stay safe


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

Rebelwithacause said:


> Y'all are both too cute!! Congrats, she looks like she has a lot of personality! Stay safe


thank you!  she is a character.

had another nasty fall tonight off my boyfriends little sisters pony, ended up going to a&e as i got knocked unconscious. back home now in bed with a big headache


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's a cutie!! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## FirentheNight (Feb 17, 2014)

She is a cutie! I agree with Rebelwithacause, she looks like she has a lot of personality!


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

FirentheNight said:


> She is a cutie! I agree with Rebelwithacause, she looks like she has a lot of personality!


she definitely does haha. i have a friend coming to ride her in a few days since i'm out of action and unwell with concussion at the moment. hopefully it goes a bit better this time  spoilt brat has 3 new rugs and another 3 waiting to be delivered, plus a set of brushing boots and over reach boots not that she needs them yet :lol: i'm obsessed with buying matchy tack sets in ever possible colour


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

the little madam last night


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

taught her to tie today  in the end she stood for a good 15 - 20 minutes with me out of her site without actually being tied just the lunge line over the gate like this. i've taught her to move towards any pressure on the rope as soon as she feels it tighten a little if she steps away she'll move back.  

also a photo of her trying out her new pretty pink boots :lol:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think she's going to grow a lot bigger - hope those rugs still fit next year!!!


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

jaydee said:


> I think she's going to grow a lot bigger - hope those rugs still fit next year!!!


her full sister is 15.1hh so i have a rough idea of what size she'll make. luckily ive been smart and bought second hand rugs apart from one which is new :lol: she's looking very bum high lately though, i need to measure how tall her butt is. :lol:


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

She's STUNNING. She looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

SummerShy said:


> Just saw the new additional pics! She's very pretty. I like that you seem to catch her lying down so much!


just saw this :lol: yeah the second lying down photo i was stood a few feet away from her when she decided she wanted a nap, then roy the little chestnut joined her haha she lays down quite a lot, don't think i've ever seen the others (apart from roy now) laying down before. shes obviously relaxed here


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

Lilys headcollar broke so i picked her up a new one today. Also she got kicked by one of the ponies in an argument over hay and she's slighly lame and her leg is a little swollen. she hasn't seen the hose before so cold hosing it tomorrow will be interesting :?


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

She's a cutie pie!! I can't wait to see you riding her.


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

LindyPhoebeRuby said:


> She's a cutie pie!! I can't wait to see you riding her.


thank you  i cant wait either


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

shes so cute! i want to kiss that pink nose of hers!


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

Khainon said:


> shes so cute! i want to kiss that pink nose of hers!


the kiss trick is her favourite thing she does it constantly now whenever i'm doing anything with her :lol: said pink nose is going to be a pain in the summer though


----------

